# Rending claws on a flying Hive Tyrant



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyranids struggle with armour values, it's one of their most defining weaknesses. I mean sure, they have their ways, but these are typically easy to counter. Zoanthropes rely on psychic abilities and have very limited range. And anything else either has an average ballistic skill or needs to be in combat, neither of which are reliable. 

One of the best options remains the flying monstrous creatures of the army, the winged trinity of the Tyrant, the Crone and the Harpy. Each of these excels in different areas, but all of them have the blunt and direct option of using the Smash ability in close combat. This however reduces you to using a single attack. In light of this, I decided to consider rending claws on a winged Hive Tyrant. Statistically not great, but still worth a shot.  


So now to model the option. I could have gone the easy route and used to good ol monstrous rending claws from the older warrior sprue, but hey, those middle joints are better served by the always fun twinlinked devourer option. Which pretty much left the feet. Fortunately, we get two sets of those in the new kit and both sets come with those nifty little spikes either side of the hooves. 

It was pretty simple to remove the hoof and apply the extra spikes. Here are my results. 





































The pictures are not great, but I think they manage to convey what I did. Gripping talons instead of a hoof, where the creature can land atop a vehicle and begin clawing its way inside. Any feedback is welcome, or if you have alternative ideas or examples I'd like to hear them. Chances are I'll be making a buddy to this guy further down the track. Pending his success rate of course. :good:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

looks better than the hoof any way


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

fatmantis said:


> looks better than the hoof any way


I actually like the hooves, and it makes sense on the smaller more fleet footed creatures. I do question its validity on the larger beasts, but I assume it's to provide a visual unity to all tyranid creatures. Similar to the traditional five plated sections on their heads and double jointed limbs.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And its brother. This time I altered the head crest and tail as well, just so they have some difference between them.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good, could you also not give the flyrant electroshock grubbs for Haywire?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ratvan said:


> Looks good, could you also not give the flyrant electroshock grubbs for Haywire?


Yes, but that is only one shot per turn. Also if it's that close, then why not go further? :wink:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Fair point


----------

